# Plastic vent pipes



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

So on your high eff equipment what do you guys use to cut your plastic vent pipe ?


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

Sawzal


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> Sawzal


Nice


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Sawzall!!!!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

un1ted-we-plumb said:


> sawzall!!!!


wtf


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Sawzall....with a crooked dull blade.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

M12 PVC cutter with a sharp blade


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

The reason why I brought this up ... Is that it is now code to have a perfectly square cut on the pipe and the pipe has to be reamed


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Chop saw would be good for the little stuff. But what will you do on the 10"+?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> The reason why I brought this up ... Is that it is now code to have a perfectly square cut on the pipe and the pipe has to be reamed


Rules, shmules.


----------



## B&B (Nov 10, 2012)

how will anybody see the cut or the inside of the pipe


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

B&B said:


> how will anybody see the cut or the inside of the pipe


Sounds like you better have a sewer camera on hand.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

B&B said:


> how will anybody see the cut or the inside of the pipe


Capitalization, Punctuation and Introduction.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

It's all this 636 venting crap up here ...

Bull**** but they can call you out on it


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> It's all this 636 venting crap up here ...
> 
> Bull**** but they can call you out on it


I am surprised that positive pressure pipes aren't and PVC vent isn't pressure tested.


----------



## B&B (Nov 10, 2012)

english major r u im Bob


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> I am surprised that positive pressure pipes aren't and PVC vent isn't pressure tested.


Delete your post before they see it ... That might be the next thing they make us do


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

B&B said:


> english major r u im Bob


The polite thing would be to introduce yourself


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

We use a circular saw to cut all our PVC, 1 1/2 - 6". Even make saddles with it too.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

504Plumber said:


> We use a circular saw to cut all our PVC, 1 1/2 - 6". Even make saddles with it too.


Saddles on s636? Really


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Catlin987987 said:


> Saddles on s636? Really


LMAO

That I got to see


----------



## B&B (Nov 10, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> The polite thing would be to introduce yourself



sorry, Im Bob from florida. just joined today


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

B&B said:


> sorry, Im Bob from florida. just joined today


They ask for you to introduce yourself around here ... It is just customary 

There is an introduction section on the forum


----------

